# Future group projects, 3 cool ideas-



## ErichKeane (Mar 26, 2021)

I realize we haven't successfully got 1 set project done yet, but I've been hooked on this guy's youtube channel lately: 


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR1imXaRwZCzoGQ5MZclIoA
		


He has 3 sets of plans on his website for some REALLY interesting tools (plus videos of him making them!).

First, an auto-retracting thread-cutter: https://8740b3c6-e01e-442a-9e63-169...d/6e39fc_f8d3a1337a564ce49b1c55c1fedd6175.pdf

Similar to the cam based one we were looking at, this is a tool holder for threading, but has a re-settable mechanism.  HOWEVER, it does the retraction automatically!  





Second, is a Shaper-mount involute gear cutter: https://8740b3c6-e01e-442a-9e63-169...d/6e39fc_9a7e572f191c4a20b222013473478001.pdf

Less useful to many of you, but I've wanted to make a gear-cutting jig for my shaper for a while!  This version is actually really well thought through: 




FINALLY, and most interesting to me lately, a tool to make a surface grinder into a cylindrical grinder: https://8740b3c6-e01e-442a-9e63-169...d/6e39fc_0bc2c9f7ed1b4215a0fa63693cb22a49.pdf

Lots of dovetail cutting and some interesting design, but it looks like a really cool tool for grinding cylinders on the surface grinder.  First video here: 




So... this summer if we run out of plans, I'd love to do one of those with some of you!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 29, 2021)

Those are cool.  How about a tool grinder?


----------

